# javascript y graphviz

## nacho2345

Q  :Twisted Evil:  ue tal a todos espero que bien tengo una duda con graphviz y javascript.

el problema es el siguiente:

Tengo que hacer un automata con el metodo de thomson en javascript estube imvestigando y todo se podia hacer mejor con graphviz pero al momento de utilizarlo no se como llamar el programa graphviz en javascript y por lo que sigue no se poner la imagen de resultado de graphviz en la pagina que tiene que dar como resultado.

espero sus ejemplos y ayuda muchas gracias.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Multimedia to Spanish.

----------

